

Ask HN: How do you recommend getting a basic understanding of the law? - johnswamps

My knowledge of US law is fairly rudimentary and I'd like to learn more about it. I'm interested in both laws related to hacking (copyright, contracts, startups, etc.) but also just any laws that may be useful in life. Are there any no-nonsense resources I can look at?
======
mikecane
Both the Copyright Office and Patent Office have sites that can give you the
101.

<http://www.copyright.gov/> <http://www.uspto.gov/>

If you are ever thinking of living in the U.S., especially in NYC, then
there's a whole set of laws you should understand regarding the rights of
tenants, if you rent:

<http://www.tenant.net/>

Note that NYC tenant law is not transferable to other cities. The laws exist
as they do due to several distortions, both by gov't and the market.

------
timwiseman
Particularly on laws regarding the internet you may want to look at:
<http://cyber.law.harvard.edu/about/readings> especially Free Culture by
Lessig.

------
subud
Nolo press publishes a lot of good books for people who want to learn about
various laws:

<http://www.nolo.com/>

